# crazy cubes



## whauk (Sep 17, 2010)

i felt just like making a discussion thread for crazy cubes. (you can buy them at mefferts)

*1. how many possible states do they have?* (and they are different)
for venus (the only one i have) it should be: (venus is where two opoosite faces are "1" and the rest is "0")

3^7*8! <- outer corners
12!*2^11 <- outer edges
/2 <- because you cant swap two outer pieces alone without swapping two different outer pieces
4*4/2 <- the set of inner edges that can only rotate around U and D (yes really)
16!/(4!^2*2^4) <- the rest of the inner edges
24!/(4!^6) <- inner corners
/4 <- i am not sure about this. i'd say you cant swap two inner corners and inner edges when the outer pieces are fixed... but i am really not sure...
this leaves: 3^7*8!*12!*2^11/2*4*4/2*16!/(4!^2*2^4)*24!/(4!^6)/4=
637604789150832843817394015840501760000000000 or 6.37*10^44
i am also not sure about the others since i dont have them... (add them if you want)

*2. how do you solve them*
i found an interestind site proposing solution methods: http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jclei0411/article?mid=3359&prev=3387&next=3337
(my venus cube is still unsolved since i want to find out how to do it on my own) feel free to discuss solution methods here.


----------

